# Best serm for gyno?



## wildjess (Mar 10, 2012)

any adivice on how to get rid of gyno ,mainly the pain and i have small lumps, i know about nolva, n letro,but all i have is exemstane now ive benn trying it 12.5 everyday for a couple days and its allready taken most all the pain away,should i up the dose and try it for awhile,?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

If its doing the job, leave it where it is, and let it do its thing. Aromasin is not going to reverse your gyno.
If you want to get rid of the lumps, you need something like letro.
I'm not going to say it will eliminate all of it, but with a legit source, it will help.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 10, 2012)

Get some letro ASAP


----------



## Thresh (Mar 10, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If its doing the job, leave it where it is, and let it do its thing. Aromasin is not going to reverse your gyno.
> If you want to get rid of the lumps, you need something like letro.
> I'm not going to say it will eliminate all of it, but with a legit source, it will help.



This


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## bundle (Mar 10, 2012)

I have to agree with the above, I used letro and nuked the f#*k out of it.I forget ex. how I dosed but I aded as i went , up to 2.5 day but started at .5for a couple , 1 couple more etc...then tappered back-took about 3 full weeks before it completely went away (maybe even close to 4wks), but its gone.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

When you taper down, you also need to run nolva, to prevent rebound. Doesn't happen to everyone, as we're all different, but its a good idea to take all preventative measures.


----------



## wildjess (Mar 10, 2012)

*letro*

okay im just kinda scared of the side effects like hairl loss


----------



## wildjess (Mar 10, 2012)

*letro*

how big were ur lumps bro?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

25mg Aromasin twice daily will reduce new gyno.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Mar 11, 2012)

Letro all day!!! Aromasin didn't do shit but decrease sensitivity and that was at 25mgs twice ED, and yes it was legit from MP. Letro at 2.5mgs ED until gone, and then run your Aromasin, Adex, or Nolva to prevent estro rebound, and if that don't do the trick nothing will and you need surgery my friend.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

Aromasin is actually a bit stronger than Letro in males. The difference is Letro has a longer half life so dosing does not have to be as often with Letro. Also Aromasin is a suicidal AI and Letro is not. 

Anyway, either will work but the OP currently has Aromasin on hand so I would increase dose and frequency first.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Mar 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Aromasin is actually a bit stronger than Letro in males. The difference is Letro has a longer half life so dosing does not have to be as often with Letro. Also Aromasin is a suicidal AI and Letro is not.
> 
> Anyway, either will work but the OP currently has Aromasin on hand so I would increase dose and frequency first.


 
Shit that just goes to show everyone is different and what may work for you may not work for me. So just try either and whatever works stick with it right Heavy lol!!


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate letro, there are studies showing nolva to be very effective in eliminating gyno if it's run long enough and with much less sides. Crushing your E2 is a good way to eliminate gyno but I hate the feeling of having no sex drive for months at a time.... Also I've reduced my pubertal gyno a few times but it always returns eventually (even without cycling). Don't be surprised if that happens, surgery is usually the only way out if you've had it for any period of time


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2012)

I am not a fan of AI's for PCT, and I'll tell you why. The objective with PCT is hormonal homeostasis back at pre-treated norms. We want all our hormones to be balanced. I don't know that suppressing estrogen for the sake of LH/Testosterone is the best idea. It may even be counterproductive.

I am always going to opt for something like *Scally's program,* which is tried and proven.


----------

